# No feathers under beak?



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Just got a quick question, yesterday I noticed my new cockatiel Pip doesnt have any feathers under her beak (on her neck.. like under her chin). I can see lots of pin feathers that are around 5mm long, but no actual feathery bits! My other cockatiel has sleek gorgeous feathers in this area, but for some reason Pip doesnt!

Anyone know why, and if they willl grow? She was housed with other birds before I got her.. do you think she was plucked by another bird? has she done it herself? or have they just not grown yet (shes only young).

Your help would be greatly appreciated! I didnt notice it when I got her, as she hides it well.. you have to look up from below her to see them.

Love Bec


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Possibly she was plucked since she was housed with other birds.

If you're seeing pin feathers though, the feathers missing will be replaced in no time.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats good news, thanks


----------

